# A Quick Way To Get Banned



## pineywoods (Apr 21, 2011)

If you do illegal stuff don't talk about it on this site and definitely don't be stupid enough to post pics of it. We will not tolerate it and it will get you banned without warning.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you !!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't even want to know...people's stupidity never ceases to amaze.


----------



## abigail4476 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me, Jerry!  :D


----------



## venture (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like I missed out on some juicy gossip.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe we had a butt thief in our midst, haha


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 21, 2011)

I am betting that since yesterday was 4/20 some idiot doper posted about his dope smoking... 

Here in KC the Police and Highway Patrol did a ramped up enforcement and busted a bunch of smokers and growers to help them celebrate their day...

They targeted people who bought hydroponic growing systems...  They even caught a tomato grower.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha, good for them. I don't judge people that smoke and stay to themselves about it, but these idiots that want to broadcast that they smoke it are silly.
 


Beer-B-Q said:


> I am betting that since yesterday was 4/20 some idiot doper posted about his dope smoking...
> 
> Here in KC the Police and Highway Patrol did a ramped up enforcement and busted a bunch of smokers and growers to help them celebrate their day...
> 
> They targeted people who bought hydroponic growing systems...  They even caught a tomato grower.


----------



## meateater (Apr 21, 2011)

Whatever it was I'm glad your on it Jerry, thanks.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 21, 2011)

so does that mean i cant go cowtipping and post a pic of it?

cause thats fun in my book!!!


----------



## saugeyejoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice job with the filter !!!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## callahan4life (Apr 21, 2011)

The Mods deserve great praise for getting right on top of this and taking decisive action! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





miamirick, Cow Tipping is illegal????? And how many cows you got down in Miami? Either way I vote to allow Cow Tipping pics and videos to be posted here, as long as they are posted under the Beef Section. If you have a big enough Smoker you could tip on right onto it.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 21, 2011)

well callahan we got a few cows in miami but most of my cow tipping was learnt in LECANTO and was perfected in gainesville

nothin like knocking over a sleeping cow!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2011)

miamirick said:


> well callahan we got a few cows in miami but most of my cow tipping was learnt in LECANTO and was perfected in gainesville
> 
> nothin like knocking over a sleeping cow!!!


What the heck you doing in my neck of the woods tipping our cows


----------



## Dutch (Apr 22, 2011)

Jerry-great job on putting the kabosh on that thread and giving the ol' boot to the poster!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Piney that was about 35 years ago   my cousins had a nice ranch there

but no cows were harmed during our procedures


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2011)

miamirick said:


> Hey Piney that was about 35 years ago   my cousins had a nice ranch there
> 
> but no cows were harmed during our procedures


Cool I was here then too been here bout all my life if it was that long ago I bet I knew them seems we all knew each other way back then


----------



## miamirick (Apr 22, 2011)

ok     did you know the abels     four boys     one a quadraplegic


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2011)

Ken, Glen, Eric


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Good job Jerry. Hope ya have a good Easter.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

So I guess I shall not post pictures of my first post retirement act. LOL


----------



## chefrob (Apr 22, 2011)

don't know who it was but i'm sure they were a ................


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2011)

My 2 cents................

If moderators and/or administrators wish to discuss a situation that is to be kept private from the members of the forum, I think it should be discussed in private. Does seem a bit rude.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 23, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Ken, Glen, Eric


WOW Jerry,   those are my first cousins,   you left out Jeff,   What a small world   had many a good time there on the ranch with them  there was four of us boys and four of those boys so when we visited you can only imagine what trouble the 8 of us boys got into!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn't know they did "cowtipping" in Florida.

I think a buddy of mine Majored in Cowtipping at Kutztown State!

Bear


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> My 2 cents................
> 
> If moderators and/or administrators wish to discuss a situation that is to be kept private from the members of the forum, I think it should be discussed in private. Does seem a bit rude.


Where do you see the moderators (MOD) and/or administrators discussing this situation? The original post (OP) is from a MOD but there is no discussion. It is a statement letting everone know what cannot be posted here. The other posts are from members agreeing with the policy or speculating about what cause the OP.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2011)

There's also a hijack from MiamiRick and I but it's kinda cool when you find out another members relatives were friends of yours when you were growing up. A couple of his cousins and I used to hang out when we were kids


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2011)

Appologies to all.

I guess I expected a little more as to the description of activities that would get you banned or what got that person banned.

I had a reply post removed from this site and there was no explanation as to why. I PM'd the reciepient and appologized if it was offensive and he said "I thought it was funny". Just trying to figure where the boundaries are. No offense intended. Hope none taken.


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 23, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> There's also a hijack from MiamiRick and I but it's kinda cool when you find out another members relatives were friends of yours when you were growing up. A couple of his cousins and I used to hang out when we were kids


And our Cow Tipping discussion which lead to y'alls small world reunion. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> There's also a hijack from MiamiRick and I but it's kinda cool when you find out another members relatives were friends of yours when you were growing up. A couple of his cousins and I used to hang out when we were kids


Uh Oh !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sometimes Hijacks seem to be welcome.

Bear


----------

